# Monkee the chameleon



## Ghostie (Aug 11, 2010)

Well have a few minutes before I have to get going.

Thought I would dump some of the pics I wanted to upload.

Here's my Veiled female named Monkee. I rescued her from petco a few months ago. They didn't have a dripper on her, she only had access to a spritz of water every day. They also only gave her ONLY mealworms which caused her to have metabolic bones disease and formed hard large lumps behind her head in her neck.

After a few months in my care, you would never be able to tell she even had a problem.

She is the chameleon in my avatar.

Here she is "exploring" a few days ago.












I'll have to try for some better pics soon.

I have tons of animals and insects now. lol


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 11, 2010)

She's beautiful. What kinds of things does she eat?


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2010)

Laura G said:


> She's beautiful. What kinds of things does she eat?


They eat insects. I love them. I am going to have one someday.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 11, 2010)

I like to give her diversified diet.

Dubias, crickets, superworms etc etc. Every other week I dust the crickets with calcium and D3.

I have another chameleon that is a Quadricornis species. She's another sob story. I'll post her soon.

I aced that job interview today! Just hoping they call me back now, they said they have a few more to interview but if you ask me I did REALLY REALLY good. I can't imagine too many more people having all three bosses interviewing them laughing like I did. I think I nailed it but have to wait for everyone else to fumble the ball! hehe

I hope it I get it! then I can buy more mantises and bigger lizard and snake cages etc etc.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh yes I will get more pics soon of her cage.. it's really nice.

Also have a ton of mantis pics to post. I'm behind a bit sorry guys life is going on over here.


----------

